# RS6 headlights



## STalon89 (May 2, 2012)

Can anyone offer me any information who has done this upgrade on your C6 A6? I bought the lights new from ECS, installed them, bought the control module, did the coding... We just cant figure out the wiring. I heard Rich who used to be with OEM plus would know the answer, but he no longer works there. Striking out pretty hard here and could use any kind of info anyone has. Thank you


----------

